# Huffy Puffy Pants....Great cuddle time



## mcwojo (Dec 29, 2010)

My little Huffy Puffy Pants, Hazel, and I had a GREAT cuddle tonight. She was so relaxed and was laying on her side with her feet sticking out and actually let me pet by her skirt and touch her legs with no huffs or puffs!!!!!! :lol: :lol: 
What a wonderful cuddle time that was. Brought her up to bed and gave her some mealies and she went to bed.


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Awwe! Wonderful!


----------

